# 333 kg Schwertfisch mit einer 3kg tragenden Schnur!



## Endmin (4. Dezember 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Gestern Nacht kam eine Sendung über das Angeln auf Dmax. Dort wurde ein Mann gezeigt, der unzähligen Rekorden auf der Spur ist und mittlerweile über 60 Stück geschafft hat. In der Sendung wurde gezeigt, wie er einen *333 kg schweren Schwertfisch* an einer *monofilen Schnur mit 6 Pfund Tragkraft* ausgedrillt hat und den Fisch danach auch erfolgreich landen konnte!|bigeyes

Für mich einfach eine unglaubliche Leistung, die ich gerne mit euch teilen wollte! :m

gruß Tim


----------



## Case (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 333 kg Schwertfisch mit einer 3kg tragenden Schnur!*

Naja, wenn man genug Schnur, Zeit und AUSDAUER hat...

Case


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 333 kg Schwertfisch mit einer 3kg tragenden Schnur!*

Anglerisch gesehen sicherlich eine Meisterleistung. Nur,ob er damit dem Fisch gerecht wurde,höchst fraglich.:m


----------



## kati48268 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 333 kg Schwertfisch mit einer 3kg tragenden Schnur!*

Welche Sendung war das denn?

Hab's net gesehen.
Grundsätzlich find ich das bescheuert!
Eine Leistung wäre es, wenn so ein Viech auf den Köder geht, der für kleinere gedacht war, für die die Schnur angemessen ist. Aber gezielt mit so'nem Faden auf Großfische, nur um'nen Rekord aufzustellen? Was soll der Sch***?
|abgelehn


----------



## DerSimon (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 333 kg Schwertfisch mit einer 3kg tragenden Schnur!*

Ja, sehe ich genauso. Die Sendung lief übrigens auf DMAX.


----------



## lsski (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 333 kg Schwertfisch mit einer 3kg tragenden Schnur!*

Hej muß ich mal gleich anschauen, habe ich aufgenommen.........

Einem Fisch gerecht werden ? ist wenn ein Angler weis was er kann. 
Ein Thema Madig machen ist wenn einer einem das neidet was er nicht kann.

Ps: Ich bin ein Modernes Raubtier ich Fahre Auto esse Fleisch und habe einen Computer ........ ich habe Respeckt vor anderen Raubtieren........so wie wir Menschen halt sind! 

:m Also Mensch bleiben!


----------



## Paxcom (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 333 kg Schwertfisch mit einer 3kg tragenden Schnur!*

Kann ich nicht glauben. Einen so schweren Fisch nur ran zu ziehen mit der Schnur sollte schon unmöglich sein.

3 KG Tragkraft. Man kann ja mal versuchen mit der Tragkraft einen Baumstamm von 50 kg ans Ufer zu ziehen. Ich glaube das wird schon wahnsinnig schwer.


----------



## Endmin (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 333 kg Schwertfisch mit einer 3kg tragenden Schnur!*

Wie die Sendung hies, kann ich nicht mehr sagen, kam um etwa 24 Uhr! Die Angler haben sehr viel mit dem Boot arbeiten müssen, also ständig hinterher fahren und sich so langsam ranarbeiten. Der Drill hat mehrere Stunden gedauert. Einfach mal bei Dmax im Inet danach suchen!


----------



## kati48268 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 333 kg Schwertfisch mit einer 3kg tragenden Schnur!*



lsski schrieb:


> ...Einem Fisch gerecht werden ? ist wenn ein Angler weis was er kann.
> Ein Thema Madig machen ist wenn einer einem das neidet was er nicht kann....


Das habe ich weder gesagt noch gemeint.
Ich find's schlichtweg unsinnig (=ohne Sinn), mit anderen Worten, wie schon gesagt: bescheuert.


----------



## HD4ever (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 333 kg Schwertfisch mit einer 3kg tragenden Schnur!*

mhm ....schon Respekt vor der Leistung ! 
ich denke der wird woh sicher nicht geziehlt auf Ü300 Kg Fische geangelt haben |kopfkrat #d 
auf der offenen See ist halt nix wo der reinschwimmen kann ... mit viiiiiiiel Schnur auffer Rolle kann das doch klappen - im gegensatz zu nem fetten Meterhecht an ner 0,20er Mono beim Barschangeln


----------



## Salziges Silber (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 333 kg Schwertfisch mit einer 3kg tragenden Schnur!*



Endmin schrieb:


> unzähligen Rekorden
> 
> Wo kann man sich diese unglaublichen Rekorde anschauen, gibtes ein GUINNESS WORLD RECORDS für unkonventionelles Fischen?
> 
> ...


----------



## Snoopy (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 333 kg Schwertfisch mit einer 3kg tragenden Schnur!*

Hab ich gestern auch auf DMAX gesehen. Bootsführer und Angler hatten echt was drauf.
Allerdings find ich sowas echt unverantwortlich und überflüssig.


----------



## Dogtoothtuna (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 333 kg Schwertfisch mit einer 3kg tragenden Schnur!*

unötig lange Drillzeit = längere Qualen für den Fisch !
mit dem Boot hinterher fahren ... keine Leistung.
Sorry, ne 6 !


----------



## Salziges Silber (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 333 kg Schwertfisch mit einer 3kg tragenden Schnur!*

IGFA-International Game Fish Association!

http://www.igfa.org/ und

http://www.fischundfang.de/Angel-Wiki/Grundlagen/IGFA

schaut mal rein, ganz interessant, reingehauen...


----------



## BIG WHITE (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 333 kg Schwertfisch mit einer 3kg tragenden Schnur!*



Endmin schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen!
> 
> Gestern Nacht kam eine Sendung über das Angeln auf Dmax. Dort wurde ein Mann gezeigt, der unzähligen Rekorden auf der Spur ist und mittlerweile über 60 Stück geschafft hat. In der Sendung wurde gezeigt, wie er einen *333 kg schweren Schwertfisch* an einer *monofilen Schnur mit 6 Pfund Tragkraft* ausgedrillt hat und den Fisch danach auch erfolgreich landen konnte!|bigeyes
> 
> ...




#q
        Es hat nichts aber auch gar nichts mit anglerischen
        Können zu tun!!! siehe unten: 

#q   Leider gibt es bei der IGFA nur Schnurklassen
        Obergrenzen für kleinere Fischarten, nach unten
        nicht#d.

        Ein Paar pseudo Angler versuchen, um jeden Preis
        möglichst viele Rekorde anzumelden, der Besagter
        ist der mit den häufigsten Rekordmeldungen, ich
        glaube 2010 hat er über 20 angemeldet und alle
        in den dünnsten Leinenklassen- es ist kein Zufallsfang!

Er fängt auch Babies einer Fischart mit 1 lbs Schnur
        und meldet die an, weil noch sonst keiner solchen
        Schwachsinn gemeldet hatte und der WR vacant ist.

        Dogtoothtuna schreibt, daß der Drill eines solchen
        Fisches wg. der dünnen Leine unnötig lang dauern
        würde, nein  es gibt keinen Drill im herkömmlichen
        Sinne, es geht nur darum den Fisch zu überrumpeln,
        auch wenn man in dem Film (kenne nicht) etwas anderes
        behaupten würde.

        Einen 330 kg schweren Fisch kann man an einer
        6 lbs Leine definitiv nicht drillen!!!!

Der Skipper muß halt  nah genug an den Fisch herandüsen
und ihn sofort gaffen bevor er es merkt , daß er gehakt
ist und Gas gibt, aus sicheren Quellen weiß ich, daß um 
einen solchen schwachsinnigen WR zu melden zig 
Fehlversuche in Kauf genommen werden, ich möchte
nicht wissen wieviele Fische bei solchen Versuchen draufgegangen sind!

Nun ich habe auch WR bei der IGFA gemeldet, aber mit
solchen Praktiken möchte ich nichts zu tun haben.


        B.W.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 333 kg Schwertfisch mit einer 3kg tragenden Schnur!*

Nabend

@ big white WRH=whitetip reef ??

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Ansgar (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 333 kg Schwertfisch mit einer 3kg tragenden Schnur!*

Moin,

ist halt was fuer egoistische Leute denen ihr eigener Name in einer von vielen Tabellen auf einer von vielen Seiten in einem von der IGFA herausgegebenem World Record Buch so viel bedeutet, dass sie fuer jeden Rekord wissentlich und willentlich dutzende Fische verangeln.

9 von 10 Fishen gehen mit hunderten Metern 3, 4, 5 oder was auch immer kg Schnur verloren - laesst sich nicht so gut mit schwimmen - oft wickelt sich die Schnur um den Schwanz, dann geht garnichts mehr und die Fische sinken auf den Boden (= tot). Jeder gelandete und zurueckgesetzte Fisch ist dank der langen Drillzeit Haifutter ist und jeder auch nur ansatzweise nach Rekord aussehende Fisch wird gleich gegafft. 

Und natuerlich muss ja jeder dieser ego Typen versuchen einen Rekord in jeder Line class zu sichern - und das natuerlich mit Fly tackle, mit spinning tackle, mit Big game tackle usw. Da kommen schon mal so 30-50 Rekorde zusammen, an denen man sich da versuchen kann... Da hat man am Ende jede Menge tote Fische zu verantworten, und 99% Prozent davon sind abekratzt ohne Sinn und Verstand - weil waren halt keine Rekordfische... Abgekratzt sind sie trotzdem....

Ist so ziemlich die widerlichste Art der Angelei, die man betreiben kann - ueberhaupt nicht nachhaltig...

Cheers
A

PS: Big White :m

PPS: WRH heisst wohl eher World Record Holder als whitetip reef shark :q Glaube nicht, dass Big White auf den so stolz waere. Und das Teil auf dem Foto ist doch eher ein Roosterfish... (obwohl ich nicht weiss, ob der Rekord fuer den gilt...) Big White - klaer uns auf :q:q


----------



## Funfishing 94 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 333 kg Schwertfisch mit einer 3kg tragenden Schnur!*

Hallo ich habe jetzt nicht alles genau gelesen aber ich kann euch glaube ich sagen wie die das gemacht haben sie sind dem fisch rückwärts entgegen gefahren die schnur war nur da damit sie den fisch nicht verlieren und um ihn am ende an die oberfläche zu drillen aber das wäre mir persönlich zu viel arbeuit 

lg max


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 333 kg Schwertfisch mit einer 3kg tragenden Schnur!*



Funfishing 94 schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe jetzt nicht alles genau gelesen aber ich kann euch glaube ich sagen wie die das gemacht haben sie sind dem fisch rückwärts entgegen gefahren die schnur war nur da damit sie den fisch nicht verlieren und um ihn am ende an die oberfläche zu drillen aber das wäre mir persönlich zu viel arbeuit
> 
> lg max


 



Danke Max,

das war sehr aufschlußreich.


----------

